
 Good News for Startups and Angels: Access to Capital for Entrepreneurs Act 2007 - Mistone
http://www.promoterforce.com/2007/04/04/good-news-for-startups-and-angels-access-to-capital-for-entrepreneurs-act-2007/
======
joshwa
Ugh, I'd rather see a tax break on the self-employment tax for entrepreneurs,
or payroll taxes for very small companies... given the current state of the
angel capital market, they don't really need that much more incentive to
invest.

~~~
gibsonf1
Never underestimate the power of tax incentives - would more Angel investing
be a bad thing?

~~~
paul
The money will all end up with lawyers and accountants as the rules become
increasingly complex in order to prevent people from gaming the system. :(

